# Saints vs Saracens



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm a massive Northampton Saints fan, but have never thought to make my camera along with me, being more of a macro man really. But today I decided I would have a go at shooting it. What a game I chose for it as well, thumping the team at the top of the premiership 41-20. Great performance, great game. Here are some of my favourite photos from the game, hope you like them!


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Northampton Saints v Saracens 26/10/13 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Michael F (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice pics! See you on Dec 7th!


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha, after today's performance while missing our England boys and North, I have a bit more confidence that we might be able to do Leinster and get out of the group. Our group for the Heineken is ridiculous this year for both Saints and Leinster, where is our Italian team?!


----------



## Michael F (Aug 30, 2013)

Now that would be too easy! Even Connaught turned over Zebre (and came close to doing to doing the same to us tonight in the CL). There's a way to go in this group yet for Saints, Ospreys, and Leinster. Not so sure about Castres commitment.



Adam_P said:


> Haha, after today's performance while missing our England boys and North, I have a bit more confidence that we might be able to do Leinster and get out of the group. Our group for the Heineken is ridiculous this year for both Saints and Leinster, where is our Italian team?!


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

For me, it has to be between Saints and Leinster. Ospreys just don't seem to be able to make use of all the quality players they have, they looked like they didn't ever play together at some points against us the other week


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Adam_P said:


> For me, it has to be between Saints and Leinster. Ospreys just don't seem to be able to make use of all the quality players they have, they looked like they didn't ever play together at some points against us the other week


One of my customers would like these pictures no doubt, that being Mr D West himself, only see him once a month or so, but usually end up giving him some stick as we are all Tigers Here!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You guys were lucky that day, we were on an off day 

Cracking shots, regardless of the result


----------

